# Safari 5 très très lent



## axelle44 (2 Mai 2011)

La navigation sous safari 5 est d'une lenteur remarquable .... Cela n'a rien à voir avec mon réseau car mon mari surfe sous Firefox et n'a aucun problème (nous avons tous les deux le même MBP).

J'ai désinstallé tous les modules et ai bloqué le cache. Rien n'y fait ....
Avez-vous des conseils à me donner (autres que changer pour Mozilla ?)

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Fmparis (3 Mai 2011)

En ce qui me concerne j'ai les trois navigateurs installés (Safari, Firefox et Opéra) et je les utilise en fonction de la navigation. La plupart du temps c'est Firefox. Après c'était Safari surtout pour les sites d'infos et forums. Mais depuis la dernière mise à jour Safari bloque et saute une fois sur trois, ou tourne au ralenti (surtout sur les site d'infos qui sont bourrés de Pubs). Alors j'ai passé à Opéra qui fonctionne très bien sur les site d'info et qui est très réactif.

Alors le conseil est d'installer les uns et les autres et les tester pour voir lequel te convient le mieux. A commencer par Firefox puisque tu dis que ton mari s'en sert et que ça marche.

Bonne journée.


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Mai 2011)

Bonjour

Ton mari rencontre-t-il les mêmes problèmes de ralentissement sur son MBP s'il utilise Safari ?

S'il rencontre le problème avec Safari en visitant des sites qui passent bien avec Firefox, alors c'est certainement Safari qui est en cause. Dans le cas contraire, l'origine est à chercher du côté de ta configuration réseau (serveurs DNS utilisés par exemple), de ton installation particulière de Safari et de ses sous-systèmes, ou bien des sites que tu visites.


----------



## axelle44 (4 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Merci pour vos réponses ! 

En effet, mon mari n'a pas de problèmes avec Firefox mais moi, j'avais justement switché sur Safari car j'avais des soucis avec Firefox. 

Entretemps, j'ai testé Google Chrome et sincèrement, c'est un vrai bonheur : les pages s'affichent instantanément !!
Il y avait donc incontestablement un problème avec Safari ...

Je conseille donc de charger Google Chrome, qui marche très bien (dans mon cas !).

Merci encore pour vos réponses.


----------



## josss (4 Mai 2011)

J'ai eu le même souci (et la même solution), mais Chrome a fini par ralentir aussi (mais moins).
Je te conseille de réparer les autorisations (Utilitaire de disque > réparer les autorisations), ça pourrait avoir un effet positif ...


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Mai 2011)

Je ne vois pas pourquoi tu marques le problème comme « résolu », parce qu'en fait il ne l'est pas.

Jusqu'à preuve du contraire, ton Safari est toujours ralenti. Et puis on apprend qu'il en était de même avec Firefox. Le fait de passer à Chrome te permets seulement de ne plus en subir les conséquences... pendant un temps.

Les futurs lecteurs de cette discussion ne trouveront donc pas ici de véritable réponse à la question posée, à moins que tu confirmes que la solution proposée par josss ai été efficace.


----------



## axelle44 (4 Mai 2011)

Bon, ben j'ai enlevé le "résolu" car sinon, je vais encore me faire eng... gronder !! 

J'ai engagé une réparation des autorisations, comme proposé par Josss. Il y a une liste super longue de trucs à réparer, c'est normal Docteur ?

Et au juste, ça veut dire quoi et ça sert à quoi de réparer ces autorisations ? Que j'apprenne au moins quelque chose, à défaut de ne pas tout comprendre.


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Mai 2011)

La réparation des autorisations sert à corriger les droits d'accès à certains fichiers du système, ce qui évite par exemple que des applications fonctionnent mal parce qu'elles ont perdu le droit de lire ou d'écrire certaines données ou d'exécuter certains programmes.

Il est notamment recommandé de procéder à cette opération après une mise-à-jour du système.

Sinon, il n'est pas foncièrement anormal d'avoir une longue liste de corrections (bref, il ne faut pas t'inquiéter).


Est-ce que cela a changé quelque chose pour Safari et Firefox ?


----------



## axelle44 (4 Mai 2011)

Merci pour ces explications, c'est très clair.

Je viens de relancer Safari (j'ai désinstallé Mozilla quand je suis passée sur Safari) : le chargement des pages est toujours aussi long ! J'avais d'abord chargé la page (par les favoris) sur Safari, puis je suis allée sur Google Chrome pour lancer la même page (toujours par les favoris). 
Résultat : la page lancée après sur GC s'est affichée bien avant celle que j'avais lancée sur Safari ...

Problème non résolu donc. 

Une autre piste ?


----------



## Fmparis (5 Mai 2011)

Pour les autorisations ce n'est pas inutile une fois faite les réparations, de redémarrer l'ordi et en faire une deuxième fois encore les réparations.

Pour Safari comme j'ai dit plus haut depuis cette dernière mise à jour il est devenu plus lent aussi chez moi et de plus il plante une fois sur trois, surtout sur les pages qui ont trop de flash, des pubs. Je n'ai pas encore essayé chrome parque que Opéra fonctionne très bien pour ces même pages et en plus en termes de vitesse Opéra est loin devant Safari (même la version d'avant qui marchait très bien) et que Firefox. Il va falloir que j'essaye Chrome aussi pour voir !

Bonne journée


----------



## axelle44 (14 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je fais un petit check de mes posts et je voulais simplement signaler que tout fonctionne très bien sous Google Chrome en matière de rapidité. 
Je vide également régulièrement le cache et l'historique de navigation, on voit clairement la différence.

Par contre, je regarde de temps en temps des émissions en streaming et plusieurs players ne fonctionnent pas sous Google pour Mac ; je dois donc rouvrir Safari et n'ai pas e regret d'être sous Chrome, vu la lenteur à l'ouverture.

Du coup et comme ça fonctionne bien, je n'ai jamais testé Opéra, mais j'y viendrai peut être, qui sait ? 

Encore merci pour les conseils !


----------

